# Great season so far! How about you?



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

I have to say this is, by far, one of the best mushroom seasons I have had in about 5 years.  Not much luck in Wayne county...But Stark and Coshocton are producing nicely. Dog peckers just stopped in Stark and Grays are still being found. Yellows are hot in Coshocton as I type  I have also been fortunate enough to find super fresh oysters and dryads along the way! How is everyone else fairing this spring?


----------



## tombrice (May 12, 2014)

Where do you look for Morel mushrooms and what month is good time to go hunting for them?


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

I dont ever give away my spots....but I only look on public land. Look around elms, beech or apple and on south faceing slopes. Season runs from april-may.


----------



## mntman32 (May 12, 2014)

I found 34 long necks and 6 yellow on Saturday. In medina county. How long will the yellows keep producing?


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

so hippy since we are in the same county...and i haven't had a good year here either...do you think they are done?


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

I dont think they are done yet. Wayne county has just never been good to me. lol I tend to travel to stark and coshocton to find anything worth my while. I think we still have a week left. But that is just my opinion


----------



## moreljava (May 16, 2014)

Don't give up yet folks, I just came out of the woods yesterday with over 5lbs of the jumbo yellows.
Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## tombrice (May 12, 2014)

I don't mean your location. I meant what kinds of wood/forest, do you find them?


----------



## jayjaw (May 21, 2014)

I have had terrible luck this year. I've looked in summit, new franklin, stark and wayne countys and about 30 different sets of woods and have found morels in only one of those woods. I got about 3/4 of a pound and that was it. I couldnt find them anywhere and I was checking usual places. Under apple, elm and ash trees, locations with sandy rich soil. Tops of hills and bottoms of hills they were nowhere to be found. I have had the most frustrating year and have thrashed legs from briars and tick bites to show for it.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

I had great success this year and found out that if I coat the morels with corn flour they taste much better than with wheat or rice flour. I found so many this year that I still found some big yellows on May 17th near Hamilton, Oh. I was still eating them until May 30th this year. One of my best years.


----------

